# For Sale: B12 apron assembly



## Atomman (Jan 19, 2018)

New Old Stock inner side apron assembly for a 1987-90 Sentra. Part number 64100-60A30 and 64101-60A30, right and left side. This from a recently acquired inventory of NOS Nissan Datsun parts, sheet metal and trim. $200 for the pair, $120 ea.
[email protected] for pix. Located in Rembert, SC


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Any chance you have ANY of these NOS Nissan parts?

16860-33M17
or 16860-33M16
or 16860-33M15

and
76891-56A00
76890-56A00


14053-50A00


11213-50A00


80700-63A10

21045-50A05

25028-61A07

16558-33M12

16331-H7201

14001-61A03

14001-84A00

36402-D4000

13203-77A00
13203-84A05

18730-61A13
18730-61A14

22159-36A01

30432-77A00

32266-D0101


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

@Atomman

Thought if these were in sorted order it might help identify them on your end.

16860-33M17
or 16860-33M16
or 16860-33M15


11213-50A00
13203-77A00
13203-84A05
14001-61A03
14001-84A00
14053-50A00
16331-H7201
16558-33M12
18730-61A13
18730-61A14
21045-50A05
22159-36A01
25028-61A07
30432-77A00
32266-D0101 
36402-D4000
76890-56A00
76891-56A00
80700-63A10

Also, if you have a sorted list of the parts you have on your trailer and truck, put it here; will go through it.


----------

